# Millie's Sick Again...!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

She has diarrhea again. This is the first time she has ever gotten diarrhea that has lasted this long. She's had it since, I think, Thursday. So, that's 3 full days. Also, this is the first time that I can't identify the cause. Usually it's from eating Henry's food or switching her food. The last time she had diarrhea, I blamed it on the fact that my mom gave her a lot of yogurt. I was never 100% certain of that cause either. This was about 2-3 weeks ago.

This diarrhea is also particularly nasty...(Sorry, TMI). She has been straining and there is some blood. And it's goopy...The blood and straining is a new development as of today. I am so worried! I will call the vet in the morning. I almost called an emergency vet, but Millie's breeder said if she is acting fine and drinking water, etc., then it should be okay to wait until tomorrow morning.

Also, last night she regurgitated a little piece of smooshy kibble. She didn't actually vomit though. She has been a bit gassy as well. But she is acting as energetic as ever! Wants to eat and drink, etc.

The only change in her diet recently: 

*I gave her a special doggie treat from a doggie bakery. The treat was decorated and had icing. I gave her this on Tuesday or Wednesday.

*2 weeks ago I gave her some raw chicken necks. 

*I am still transitioning her from Innova to Acana. She's been at 1/2 and 1/2 for a week or two. I go VERY slowly because she struggled terribly with the switch from Eukanuba to Innova. 

Millie's littermate, Alice, was recently treated for whipworm because she was vomiting and having diarrhea and they couldn't figure out the cause. She has been fine since the treatment. Millie played with Alice a few weekends ago before Alice was treated. Could she have gotten this from her littermate? She didn't eat any poop and they only played for about 20 minutes.

Ugh!


----------



## fcmorel77 (Aug 5, 2010)

No help here, but I hope Millie is feeling better soon!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Poor Millie!! I hope she feels better soon!! She could of deffinatly picked up the parasite from her sister. She only needs to walk through an infected yard and lick her paws. Whipworms are easily transmitted and Extreamly hard to get rid of! I would deworm her regardless to see if it helps. 

I wouldnt worry at this point. As long as she is acting normal, eating, drinking, no vomiting, etc i think it can wait. Deffinalty take a fresh stool into the vet to check for different things (have them do a float and a direct check on the stool).


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I mean...if you guys saw the video that I posted of her yesterday, she is CLEARLY feeling fine! Ha ha!

It's really frustrating and I feel so terrible when I see her straining to go again and again! Her little bum and tail were shaking because she was trying so hard! I get so worried about my dog, I don't know how I will ever be able to handle kids!

She's always had a tendency to get soft stool, and very sensitive to food change, but she has never had diarrhea badly, this long or with blood before. Poor thing!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

So, if you had the choice between calling a holistic vet that she's never seen before or her traditional vet...what would you choose?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

If I had to choose, I would go traditional vet. I would be strictly fasting right now and. Then call the vet tomorrow....I. worry about bloody stuff.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

It sounds like Giarrdia which as it happens is what I am going through with my new puppy right now. Easily transmitted and lives well in warm climates. Are her poops pale? blood through out or just on the outside? Giarrdia is hard to diagnose because the stool sample has to be at a time when they are shedding what shows up in the test. My pup too, Bloody stool, gas, straining but happy and playing etc. Treatment is easy, Flagyl for 5- 7 days and presto! Because we could not get a good sample the vet is treating for coccidia also. which is Sulfa for 5 days. We had improvement the same day as the first dose. I can't help you with the whipworm because I don't have that up here. So, hope you are able to get her better with an easy fix like the Flagyl. And I would for sure go to the traditional vet. You most likely will need meds. Good luck!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

If holistic vet is actually vet who implements "integrative" methods, which means "uses traditional" tests combined with natural alternatives - I would definitely go to holistic Vet !!!!!

We had a mini here on the forum with terrible diarrhea that was seen by 2 regular vets and was getting worse and worse over the course of one month until he saw a holistic Vet and his diarrhea was over in TREE DAYS PRESTO !!!!

Hope that Millie will get well soon :clover:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> If holistic vet is actually vet who implements "integrative" methods, which means "uses traditional" tests combined with natural alternatives - I would definitely go to holistic Vet !!!!!
> 
> We had a mini here on the forum with terrible diarrhea that was seen by 2 regular vets and was getting worse and worse over the course of one month until he saw a holistic Vet and his diarrhea was over in TREE DAYS PRESTO !!!!
> 
> Hope that Millie will get well soon :clover:


Thanks Wishpoo! Yes, the holistic vet uses an integrative approach.

Oh my, the poor thing has LOUD, stinky farts! She couldn't figure out where the noise came from.....


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

You are very welcome !!! 

There you go - you will have "the best of the both worlds" ; )) !!! Modern tests but multifaceted approach : )))) !!!!! 

You might also consult 2 Vet independently to get a second opinion (if finances allow, of course). I do that with my doctors LOL , and was NEVER sorry for doing that ; ))) !

Poor baby - tummy problems are just terrible to deal with : ((((( Hope she gets well extra fast !!!!!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Hope Millie feels better soon!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I mean...if you guys saw the video that I posted of her yesterday, she is CLEARLY feeling fine! Ha ha!
> 
> It's really frustrating and I feel so terrible when I see her straining to go again and again! Her little bum and tail were shaking because she was trying so hard! I get so worried about my dog, I don't know how I will ever be able to handle kids!
> 
> She's always had a tendency to get soft stool, and very sensitive to food change, but she has never had diarrhea badly, this long or with blood before. Poor thing!


That's exactly what I was going to say. I remember that video and she didn't look sick at all. She looked perfectly fine and her energy level was high. I hope Millie will get better soon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poor Millie - and poor you! As others have said, if it has gone on this long it sounds more like an infection than something she has eaten - and I don't think an infection could take two weeksto develop, so I doubt it was the chicken necks. Good luck at the vets - hope it is a straight forward diagnosis, and a quick recovery.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

As Riley's mom said, whipworms are easily transmitted and unfortunately last forever in the soil. I would start by treating for whipworms. 

Do you use heartworm meds in Missouri? Some of the heartworm meds also treat/prevent whipworms, etc. 

I know it is unpleasant for you and Millie. But in deciding whether to see an e-vet, I look at whether the dog is eating and drinking and otherwise feeling well. You can feed her some plain rice if you want something in her stomach but she is having diarrhea. You can then start mixing in a little food with the rice. 

Gayle Roberson has this recipe from a pediatric website for homemade Pedialyte--I think you can omit the Kool-Aid, LOL. I have also added the salt, sugar and salt substitute to the cooking water for the rice.

Recipe Name: Home Made Pedialite
Submitted by: Gayle Roberson
Summary:

2 quarts water
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
7 Tablespoons sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt substitute
(1 packet Sugar-Free Kool-Aid) Hey! it's on a kid's website!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!

I gave her a tiny bit of rice last night and then this morning I took her out to potty. She just had little, _tiny_, rock-hard poo pellets. Hmm....


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my - great news !!!!

To me than it looks more as a "stomach upset" and you will need to find what is not "agreeing" with her tummy . 

I would go to the vet "just in case" , but I am anal like that LOL

GREAT to hear that she is well today  !!!!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I did take her to the holistic/integrative vet. They took a stool sample and will let me know the results tomorrow. However, the vet thinks that Millie may have a food allergy given her intermittent diarrhea. She gave me flagyl to reduce inflammation and a probiotic called Proviable-DC.

She told me to stop feeding Innova and see how Millie does with just the pre-made raw in the morning (like I've been doing) and Acana Pacifica in the evening. If I don't see improvement with this diet, then she said the absolute best thing I could do for Millie is to feed her 100% raw. She gave me some recipes. Alternatively, she said I could keep doing the pre-made raw in the AM and try a limited ingredient kibble like Natural Balance for dinner. 

If these food trials don't solve her problems, she suggested I send bloodwork out to be tested for specific food allergies. She also said it's a good thing I am solving this issue early because left untreated could lead to the cellular changes you see in dogs with IBD. Since she is young, I should be able to prevent any issues though.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Here's hoping you find the problem quickly and that Millie makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Yea! It's great to have a plan in place and options available in case you need them. It sounds like you found a good vet.

Sending Millie healing hugs! :grouphug:


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Im glad Millie is feeling better!! I hope she continues to improve and feel better!!
I have to snicker as we are not a holistic practice, and we routinly send home metronidazole (flagyl) and proviable. I hope they and the food change help her!!


----------

